# How to get blue/Green dye out of your hair?



## Crusnikgurl (Sep 26, 2013)

I've been dying my hair for as long as I can remember but lately I've been dying using ultra bright colors like Splat pink. I originally had pink and Black hair but the pink started to fade and I wanted it a different color so I went to sallys and found the whole ION section. They had the Sky blue tubes and I thought it would look pretty but I didn't want a mix of Purple and blue so I talked to the ladies in the store and they told me to buy a box of bleach blonde to lighten all the shades I had which I did but ended up with a mix of different colors as Orange,yellow,dark yellow and brown-black. Stupid me I just went for it hoping it would cover the blue but it did come out a very pretty bright blue. I was so happy with but it wasn't even in my hair a full week before it almost completely faded. I have blondish-green on the top and blue-teal on the bottom. I was just wondering what I could do to cover it. Could I just go and get a store bought red hair dye or do I need to bleach it out and try dying it dark?


----------



## muabs (Sep 27, 2013)

Have you tried working with the color wheel?


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 27, 2013)

This is when I dispense my usual advice in regards to this sort of thing: get thee to a salon!


----------

